
Ask HN: OS Chat server implementations? - romanr
Looking for Open Source chat server that can be extended to integrate or embed with products. Preferably mature and active project.   
I am kind of surprised that there&#x27;s not much available out there.<p>requirements:<p>- Mature, not one of hundreds &quot;node.js chat server in 15 minutes&quot;<p>- based on mainstream language platform, Node&#x2F;JS or Java<p>What is available so far:<p>There&#x27;s Matrix Synapse https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;matrix-org&#x2F;synapse but it&#x27;s based on Python stack and really cumbersome to deploy.<p>Another one is Signal server but it&#x27;s tightly coupled with Signal specific features, like requirement to register via SMS, etc.
======
viraptor
There's a large number of xmpp implementations. You can choose one with the
features you need. You can either put your server together from libraries or
use
[https://www.igniterealtime.org/projects/openfire/](https://www.igniterealtime.org/projects/openfire/)
if you want Java.

------
karmakaze
I'm now also curious what's available.

And by 'mature' do you mean in 'feature richness' in addition to real usage
and community?

~~~
romanr
Mature - I mean used in some real world scenarios, integrated into projects,
and been around for more than a year

